
NSO Group's iPhone Zero-Days Used Against a UAE Human Rights Defender - okket
https://citizenlab.org/2016/08/million-dollar-dissident-iphone-zero-day-nso-group-uae/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12360662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12360662).

------
bgentry
This is really not a dupe, it's a much more informative article than the one
left on the front page here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12360662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12360662)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll change the other url to this one. Thanks.

